# Struggle with weight loss



## Tafflin (Aug 8, 2022)

I need to loose weight for two reasons, diabetes and OA which causes me mobility problems. It’s a constant struggle, but this last week I have gained enthusiam and doing pretty good having  lost 1.75 pounds in the last week. For most of my adult life I have struggled with my weight so hopefully I can put it behind me now.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi @Tafflin, it's hard going sometimes isn't it. What narks me is when I'm really good and don't lose anything, but then the week after I'll suddenly drop a pound...it just goes at its own sweet pace. 

Well done on the 1.75lb loss, keep on in there!


----------



## Tafflin (Aug 8, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Hi @Tafflin, it's hard going sometimes isn't it. What narks me is when I'm really good and don't lose anything, but then the week after I'll suddenly drop a pound...it just goes at its own sweet pace.
> 
> Well done on the 1.75lb loss, keep on in there!


Thank you for your encouragement it’s nice knowing that I’m not alone in trying to manage my weight.


----------



## john e (Aug 8, 2022)

Your definitely not alone, but with diet and exercise you will get there, its just getting into a routine, good luck with it


----------

